# Microchipping



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am interested in having Ollie microchipped, but not sure if they are all the same or if one is better. Also, will he have to be put under to have it done?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

No idea about brands.

Milo got his done when he was 10 weeks - its injected in - no need for them to be put under for it. It does hurt them though


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the Home Again in all of mine. I think it's what ever your Vet has. It can be injected, or if you prefer can be done during spay/neuter procedures or dentals so they don't have to have the injection.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had it injected in three dogs over the years. None were under sedation and none made a peep.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

My vet likes to wait until they are under anesthesia before she microchips so it doesn't hurt them. I had Bailey microchipped when he had a dental to remove his puppy teeth. I think it's a good idea for identification but I feel kind of uncomfortable about something so unnatural being inserted in my dog's body. Also, I'm probably just being paranoid but I think I can actually FEEL his microchip and it's slipped out of place, kind of down by his leg. I'm going to ask the vet about it at our next visit. 

Sorry I couldn't help you on the brands!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I went with Avid microchips. They are one of the most common. Try doing some research on brands through Google, but if you end up with one that is less common, the chance that it won't scan on someone's reader is pretty high which would be awful.

The microchips are about the size of a small grain of rice I think and they just inject it like they would a shot.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The microchip is very small as stated above---the size of small rice. Some dogs actually have more than one due to where they travel---it is required if dog goes to Europe for example. I can feel Kitzi's near his neck as he doesn't have any fat. It really doesn't hurt them for it to be injected. Be sure that it is common one so that a normal scanner would pick it up---as also already stated. If it isn't and you travel you will have to take your own scanner. I put one of the micro-chip stickers in his travel passport (you get 2) and the other in his permanent records. I recommend it in the unlikely event that someone would steal your dog---it would be your proof.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have Zoey chipped with Home Again but my vet had changed to AKC chips. When I had their wellness check in Gulfport the AKC chips wouldn't read on their scanner. I took them to 2 more places and they still wouldn't read. I found out that the AKC chips take a special scanner and not every place has them. I had to have them both chipped again! I contacted AKC and all they would really say is if a shelter needs their scanner and can't afford to buy it they will donate one. The problem with that is how do you know who will need that scanner if your dog is lost. I'm not very happy with AKC or my vet. Zoey's Home Again chip read every time. Just make sure whatever chip your vet uses that it will scan with a universal scanner.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> The microchips are about the size of a small grain of rice I think and they just inject it like they would a shot.


Yes, that is true. I can feel Crystal's microchip (she was microchipped at 5 months) and I do get the feeling that it is like "a small grain of rice".

Snowy's microchip moved way too far from the original place :blink: I can hardly feel it. I worry about that part when we travel; I know that eventually, they find the microchip but you know when the airport vet goes like searching, searching and searching ...sometimes goes like "hmmm! where is the microchip" while you and the fluff wait for the chip reader to finally spot the microchip number? uh I don't like that part coz every time, I worry that it wont be found :blush: I noticed that each time, the chip in somewhere new in Snowy  Sometimes I think about it and go like, what if it moved to a not too safe place in the body? (I don't even know if that is possible or if it is unsafe; otherwise, vets wouldn't micro chip), but I can't help it but worry sometimes. 
Snowy came to me microchipped (in Europe) before reaching the local pet store.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> Snowy came to me microchipped (in Europe) before reaching *the local pet store.*


ps. just to add more info (in case there was anyone reading this thread/the above specific quote who is new to maltese or dogs in general...or new to places where you can get a 4 legged friend): I do not recommend a pet store as a place where a person should look at when getting his/her new fluff baby. I wish that everyone can be aware about pet stores' sources for puppies; pups come from puppy mills...etc 
I had no idea about them before getting Snowy + it was my parents who got him and surprised me with a gift named puppy Snowy I had no idea where they got him from until afterwards; when I even learned more about pet store puppies and the health risks that a person can take when getting a pup from there. Nevertheless, I wouldn't trade my boy for ANYTHING in this world :wub: I love him to pieces. He is so special for me and I always pray that he continues living many MANY MANY MANY healthy years in his life.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I have posted some of this before...

I believe Star had the Avid chip. However, when he was chipped ('98) the procedure was relatively new, and my groomer at the time suggested Star be tatted in addition to the chip in the event a scanner wasn't available, or the wrong one. His chip initially was placed between this shoulder blades, but he grew, and grew (dang hormones in the chicken), and it moved over to his right shoulder. His was injected the same time as his neuter, and he was tatted on his inner right thigh. Fortunately he never had to be identified by using either.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Tinker Bell and Tiger Lily were just microchipped last week. It's 24 Pet Watch or something like that, I don't have the info right here. It took about two seconds, they were not put under or anything... they were just held and cuddled and then it was inserted with the needle. Tiger Lily didn't really notice but Tinker let out a cry... then again, she cried at her vaccination shots, too....  I noticed it bled a bit but not for long and now the spot looks good... I'm glad we had it done.


----------

